# When is the best time to make a train reservation?



## V Tobias (Feb 16, 2018)

I am making a trip from SW Ohio up to Vancouver, B.C. in mid-June. I'm kind of excited about it (I've made the trip before), so I have been checking things out on the Amtrak site. Would someone please tell me when is the best time to make a reservation for a long distance trip? Is it really only a couple of weeks before? Can you get better savings making the reservations a couple of months before? I'm just antsy to get started.

Also, does it save money to book each segment by itself? Or does it matter if I just book the whole thing all at once, through Amtrak's scheduling process? I know that booking each segment independently might give me more options for side trips, etc. But mostly I'm just interested in finding out how to do it the most economically.

It doesn't seem immediately apparent that a round-trip saves more money than 2 one-way trips. What's the best way to save, when booking?

Like I said, I've traveled several times before, so this isn't new. I'm just curious whether I can save MORE by booking early - or do they really only expect the passengers to book a couple of weeks ahead?


----------



## pennyk (Feb 16, 2018)

I try to book as early as possible. Some trains can sell out and many get more expensive as it gets closer to travel. Unless I plan to stop for an overnight, I book the entire one way trip on one reservation. I believe it is more economical done in that manner. I generally book the return trip on a separate reservation.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm already noticing the summer season trains having rising prices as people are already booking their vacations. I strongly recommend booking ASAP to get the best prices. For what it's worth, I booked my summer vacation in November!

That said, use Amsnag - http://biketrain.net/amsnag2.0/amSnag.php - to get the best prices. Also note that you may have to book it segment by segment as the Amtrak computer (multi city) has dropped a good number of optional routings from what they used to offer about 6 months ago. In booking WNL-CHI just today, it offered going coach on 449 to ALB then NY-section sleeper to CHI, but on the return trip, it didn't. Go figure.

And yes, there is zero savings to be had booking as 'round trip'. Every segment gets whatever prices are being offered at that point in time to compute the total.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 17, 2018)

The EB is a busy train in the summer, selling out for portions of the route, so I would suggest purchasing quickly. Ticket prices as mentioned above, for this summer are already on the rise for the Western trains. There is savings in booking the entire western trip as one reservation, also if there is a delay Amtrak will get you accommodated. They wouldn't if you had separate reservations. As far as round trip, I book it all together so it is easier to pull up on the cell phone APP for the scan by the conductor. The APP displays the correct bar code for the train you are boarding.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2018)

The best time to make a reservation is when the prices are lowest.

Amtrak pricing, like the airlines, fluctuates according to demand - also known in the travel industry as dynamic, surge, or time-based pricing.

In general the earlier you book the lower the prices, but not always.

Back in August I booked a trip for next month - March '18.

I watched the pricing and when I checked in November the prices had dropped.

I called Amtrak and MODIFIED my reservation, and got the lower pricing, and got the difference in price back.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 17, 2018)

It's funny I've had really good luck scoring low bucket roomettes and sleeper accommodations at the last minute. I've had two job interviews where I was notified of them two weeks out. And somehow I've managed to get a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited (New York Section), Empire Builder (Portland Section), and Coast Starlight (PDX-LAX) in the lowest bucket. I've also had success on the Silver Star getting low fare sleepers from the midpoint as far out as a single day before departure. But those are probably all exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 18, 2018)

During the Summer on the CZ, Sleepers are many times sold out, and never low bucket due to the Seasonal very high demand.


----------



## tomfuller (Feb 18, 2018)

What month were you planning to travel? Are you planning on using the Cardinal (3 days/week) to get to Chicago? I checked on amsnag.net for early July and found that the cheapest fare for Roomette/Roomette/bus to Vancouver from CIN was at $921. Of course you can get coach seats and get a cheaper fare. Check the Amsnag site for the range of dates that you could start your trip.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 26, 2018)

I've found that Amtrak frequently drops sleeper prices close in. I was originally booked in a roomette for my cross country trip on #422 last week. A few weeks before, I saw that the Family Bedroom (which I had wanted to switch to for a while) had dropped to the low bucket, and I snagged it. I would have been fine in a roomette, so it was safe for me to wait for the Family Room price to drop (or not drop). If I absolutely needed the Family Bedroom, and a roomette would have been unacceptable, I would have played it safe and gotten it way in advance. So, when the stakes are low, book close in. When the stakes are high, play it safe.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 3, 2018)

Penny is correct that booking early assures a reservation,and fares on normally sold out trains (if they don't start high) can rise rapidly. My experience has shown that this is often the case but not always. Ticket prices seem to vary by the day of the week, and rise as sales ramp up. If they take a dip down then we've seen prices drop a bit. I suggest doing a months price comparison on Amsnag and see what the fare structure looks like.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 3, 2018)

Unless you want to play 'Dirty Harry' and wait until not long ahead of departure (do YOU feel lucky?), definitely book as far in advance as possible. This would be especially true from June 1st through Labor Day, and Florida trains during the winter as well.

Booking well in advance, I can also request a specific room number and most of the agents know how to check its availability as well as to 'take' it. If they don't know how to do it, ask for a different agent or call back later, or the next day. Obviously, on Viewliners, I'd like the lowest roomette available, like 1 or 2. The computer will automatically come up with the lowest roomette number. On Superliners, my preference is roomette 14, second choice, 13. I like 14 because it's on the lower level for easy toilet and shower access, there's no 'window' for privacy, and it abuts the family room, which is usually empty, especially during non-summer dates. I've only had to put up with noisy kids in the family room once in the past 7-8 years.

And yes, I've seen prices drop as the departure nears. My SEA-SPG trip 6 weeks from now had a $100 drop about a month ago. I'm not sure how much of a penalty they'd hit me for to do the change, so I didn't try rebooking it for a lower rate. Based on a previous experience a couple of years ago, if I did call and do a cancel & rebook the same trip, roomette 14 might not be available as the computer doesn't free up the space until Thursday nights.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't expect anyone to start something new here, but can one of the veterans on this board point me to another existing thread on the basics of using Amsnag? I pick up bits and pieces here and there but thought there may be a definitive source. Looks pretty rudimentary to me but there may be tidbits and tricks that are not readily apparent. Or perhaps there are quirks to look out for. For example, I tried to enter PGH to POR and it said "cannot get from here to there." Certainly, you can! A related question: while fares may fluctuate by date based on availability, do the price of AGR points move in relation to fares or are they constant? I do realize you need to check for points in the reservation system. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## George K (Mar 4, 2018)

PaTrainFan said:


> For example, I tried to enter PGH to POR and it said "cannot get from here to there." Certainly, you can!


I dunno. Maybe you really can't!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 4, 2018)

The problem is that you arrive at Boston South at 10:15 PM and the last train to Portland leaves from Boston North at 10:30 PM. The computer will not link PGH to POR since the connection can not be made same day. If you use multi-City you can arrive Boston at 10:15 PM then take 9:05 AM the next morning.

Multi-City



Pittsburgh, PA



Multiple Segments


4/18/2018




$132.00





42 Pennsylvanian
7h 25m


Pittsburgh, PA


Philadelphia, PA


Amtrak Station


30th Street Station




7:30 am
Wed, Apr 18


2:55 pm
Wed, Apr 18







94 Northeast Regional
6h 18m


Philadelphia, PA


Boston, MA


30th Street Station


South Station




3:57 pm
Wed, Apr 18


10:15 pm
Wed, Apr 18






681 Downeaster
2h 30m


Boston, MA


Portland, ME


North Station







9:05 am
Thu, Apr 19


11:35 am
Thu, Apr 19





1 Traveler


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 4, 2018)

PaTrainFan said:


> I don't expect anyone to start something new here, but can one of the veterans on this board point me to another existing thread on the basics of using Amsnag? I pick up bits and pieces here and there but thought there may be a definitive source. Looks pretty rudimentary to me but there may be tidbits and tricks that are not readily apparent. Or perhaps there are quirks to look out for. For example, I tried to enter PGH to POR and it said "cannot get from here to there." Certainly, you can! A related question: while fares may fluctuate by date based on availability, do the price of AGR points move in relation to fares or are they constant? I do realize you need to check for points in the reservation system. Thanks for any advice.


Use Amsnag 2.01 - http://biketrain.net/amsnag2.0/amSnag.php. It’s the newest (and best) version. Put in your departure/destination station codes, the date, and the number of days to check (maximum is 30). Hit enter and pick the trains/accommodations you want. It will then list all the fares.

Oh, and AGR points are calculated directly from the current cash fare.


----------



## Maureen Lincoln (Mar 5, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> Unless you want to play 'Dirty Harry' and wait until not long ahead of departure (do YOU feel lucky?), definitely book as far in advance as possible. This would be especially true from June 1st through Labor Day, and Florida trains during the winter as well.
> 
> Booking well in advance, I can also request a specific room number and most of the agents know how to check its availability as well as to 'take' it. If they don't know how to do it, ask for a different agent or call back later, or the next day. Obviously, on Viewliners, I'd like the lowest roomette available, like 1 or 2. The computer will automatically come up with the lowest roomette number. * On Superliners, my preference is roomette 14, second choice, 13. I like 14 because it's on the lower level for easy toilet and shower access, there's no 'window' for privacy, and it abuts the family room, which is usually empty, especially during non-summer dates*. I've only had to put up with noisy kids in the family room once in the past 7-8 years.
> 
> And yes, I've seen prices drop as the departure nears. My SEA-SPG trip 6 weeks from now had a $100 drop about a month ago. I'm not sure how much of a penalty they'd hit me for to do the change, so I didn't try rebooking it for a lower rate. Based on a previous experience a couple of years ago, if I did call and do a cancel & rebook the same trip, roomette 14 might not be available as the computer doesn't free up the space until Thursday nights.


I'm new to this forum and making a trip from Albuquerque to Chicago this week on train #4. I just got a low priced upgrade from a coach ticket to a roomette - assigned #13. I saw the post above and am wondering if #13 doesn't have a window? See my bold above.

Other newbie questions if anyone can help:

Does the sleeper car have decaf coffee available? or maybe hot water to make my own?

I'm solo in the roomette- is there a chance, if I ask nicely, that I can get 2 pillows?

Will there be towels in the shower room, enough to use what I need, or are they issued one per passenger?

It's my understanding that there are no hair products - shampoo or conditioner, but is there soap?

I've only been in Viewliner roomettes, and that was almost 20 years ago, so things have changed... then we got personal hygiene kits.

Many thanks for your help here! m--


----------



## pennyk (Mar 5, 2018)

I can answer a few questions. Although I have never been in a downstairs roomette, I believe that they all have windows to the outside. The poster you quoted may have been referring to a window into the hallway, but I am not sure.

In my experience, I have not seen decaf coffee. The coffee is made in a coffee pot and there is not spigot for hot water. Your attendant may offer to bring you hot water from the dining car. If she/he does not, you could go to the cafe car (or dining car if they are not busy) and ask for a cup of hot water (and explain that you are in a sleeper).

There should be at least 2 pillows in your room. When the attendant makes up your bed, ask her/him for both pillows.

I usually travel in a bedroom and use the shower in my room (where towels are provided). Soap is also provided, but I use my own. I assume that the community showers have towels and soap available.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## KmH (Mar 5, 2018)

All Superliner roomettes have windows on both side of the room. One side is to the hallway though and passengers usually keep the curtains drawn over the windows on the hallway side.

There are 2 full (for a single bed) pillows, and 2 hangers in each room. There are also 2 face towels in each roomette. IIRC 2 wash cloths too.

Bigger towels are in or near the 'roomette community' shower that's there on the lower level near the #13 roomette. Yep. Just soap. no shampoo, etc.

Click on this link to see the layout of the several Superliner Car types.

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html

There are also many, many YouTube videos that give Superliner and viewliner sleeper tours.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Superliner+Roomette

Here is a lower level Roomette video:


----------



## Maureen Lincoln (Mar 5, 2018)

pennyk said:


> I can answer a few questions. Although I have never been in a downstairs roomette, I believe that they all have windows to the outside. The poster you quoted may have been referring to a window into the hallway, but I am not sure.
> 
> In my experience, I have not seen decaf coffee. The coffee is made in a coffee pot and there is not spigot for hot water. Your attendant may offer to bring you hot water from the dining car. If she/he does not, you could go to the cafe car (or dining car if they are not busy) and ask for a cup of hot water (and explain that you are in a sleeper).
> 
> ...





KmH said:


> All Superliner roomettes have windows on both side of the room. One side is to the hallway though and passengers usually keep the curtains drawn over the windows on the hallway side.
> 
> There are 2 full (for a single bed) pillows, and 2 hangers in each room. There are also 2 face towels in each roomette. IIRC 2 wash cloths too.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the help! I will bring a couple of decaf coffee "tea" bags and request hot water.

I will bring a bit of hair care for the shower; seems I don't need to bring an extra towel.

Good to hear that I should be able to have 2 pillows, one under my knees to help my back.

I didn't think of the window into the hallway! That's probably what was referred to. I think I can live just fine with not having that.

The YouTubes are enlightening. I had looked at some of them previously but didn't pay too much attention because I was ticketed for coach... until I got VERY lucky: I was checking schedules and pricing at the 1-week from departure mark when I discovered that there were no longer coach seats being offered. I called and was told the train was sold out except for a few sleeper rooms....AND the roomettes were now $100 lower than than before - the rep on the phone did say it was their lowest fare! I was able to have my SAVER fare applied to the roomette and pay the difference for the upgrade, very happy because I wasn't sure they would do that! Then, when I looked back at the website, refreshed it, I saw my newly relinquished coach seat available, BUT the roomettes were now almost $200 more than I had just paid 5 minutes before! They are still set at that rate today, 3 days out, a price about $100 more than when I originally booked the coach seat. Interesting to note that the Family Bedroom is now priced lower than the roomette, so my guess it will be occupied by the time of departure.

I don't understand the pricing system, but I am very grateful that I was able to snag a better price at 1-week out, perhaps what is called here a "low bucket" price? I don' t know how to tell what "bucket level" the pricing is at, maybe by experience. I wondered if the good price I got was because the roomette was on the lower level; I was not savvy enough to ask the rep on the phone which car, which roomette number at the time I made the upgrade, but I'm certain I will be happier travelling in #13 than in a sold-out coach.

Again, many thanks for your help and quick replies on this forum. m--


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Mar 5, 2018)

Depending on on your SCA and how full the car is, you may be able to get an additional pillow or two. I have lucked out nearly every time that I've asked.

Getting extra bottled water...well, that's another story!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Maureen Lincoln said:


> I didn't think of the window into the hallway! That's probably what was referred to. I think I can live just fine with not having that.


All of the roomettes have a window that looks into the hallway. I'm not sure what bratkinson is talking about when they say #14 doesn't have a window.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 5, 2018)

Does the Handicap or Family room have a window into the hallway when the door is closed?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2018)

The family room doesn’t.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 5, 2018)

14 does not have a hall window. Neither the family room nor the handicap room have windows in the doors.

Posting from downstairs on 11(5) car #1130.





Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Mar 5, 2018)

Neither does the Handicap room.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 5, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> 14 does not have a hall window. Neither the family room nor the handicap room have windows in the doors.
> 
> Posting from downstairs on 11(5) car #1130.


Strange. I was in room #13 on the SWC in October, and #14 most definitely had a window. I remember keeping my curtain shut so the bothersome woman across from me couldn't see into my room while in hers.

Maybe it's a Superliner I vs II issue?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 5, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > 14 does not have a hall window. Neither the family room nor the handicap room have windows in the doors.
> ...


Perhaps. My roomette does not have the closet - which version is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 5, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Superliner II: Electric Boogaloo

I was in a Superliner I.

I might have those backwards.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 5, 2018)

As for pillows every roomette has two - one for each bed. Normally if you board at the origination station, the pillows(2) are already out and one on each seat. If not, just ask the attendant for the second pillow from the upper bunk where the mattress and sheets, etc. for lower bunk are stored during daytime configuration. As for bottle water, I have never had a problem getting replenishment from the attendant. I usually drink two bottles a day and the attendants have gladly furnished enough for my needs. The problem for some trips is that one or more passengers will usually hoard several bottles if the attendant leaves extra bottles of water near the coffee pot area.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 6, 2018)

On my more recent trips the SCA kept the water in their room, maybe having one or two bottles out at a time. Me, I always carry a bottle or two with me just in case, whether it is the train, hotel, or between. Usually, both pillows are out in every room where the train originate. It is easy to pull the latch handle to lower the upper bed to retrieve the second pillow if not out.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 6, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> Maureen Lincoln said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think of the window into the hallway! That's probably what was referred to. I think I can live just fine with not having that.
> ...


Please see the floor plan in this link: http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html Scroll down to the Superliner sleeper plan. Roomette 13 has the 'closet' (or open area with a substantial oval-shape hook) on hallway wall closer to the family room. The 'steps' to the upper bunk are on the 'far side' of the door. Roomette 14 has a blanked out area where its 'steps' are as one could look into the family room if there was a window there. Although, if I recall correctly, there IS a curtain over the blank space...whether there was one intended or if it was by accident, I don't know.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 7, 2018)

I've looked at the diagrams many times. I've also been on many Superliners.

The door has a window, so you can see into the hallway. It's not windowless on the hallway side. It just doesn't have that little side window (that most people leave covered throughout the trip anyway).

Your original post made it sound like there weren't ANY windows on the hallway side of #14.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 7, 2018)

Maureen Lincoln said:


> The YouTubes are enlightening. I had looked at some of them previously but didn't pay too much attention because I was ticketed for coach... until I got VERY lucky: I was checking schedules and pricing at the 1-week from departure mark when I discovered that there were no longer coach seats being offered. I called and was told the train was sold out except for a few sleeper rooms....AND the roomettes were now $100 lower than than before - the rep on the phone did say it was their lowest fare! I was able to have my SAVER fare applied to the roomette and pay the difference for the upgrade, very happy because I wasn't sure they would do that! Then, when I looked back at the website, refreshed it, I saw my newly relinquished coach seat available, BUT the roomettes were now almost $200 more than I had just paid 5 minutes before! They are still set at that rate today, 3 days out, a price about $100 more than when I originally booked the coach seat. Interesting to note that the Family Bedroom is now priced lower than the roomette, so my guess it will be occupied by the time of departure.
> 
> I don't understand the pricing system, but I am very grateful that I was able to snag a better price at 1-week out, perhaps what is called here a "low bucket" price? I don' t know how to tell what "bucket level" the pricing is at, maybe by experience. I wondered if the good price I got was because the roomette was on the lower level; I was not savvy enough to ask the rep on the phone which car, which roomette number at the time I made the upgrade, but I'm certain I will be happier travelling in #13 than in a sold-out coach.
> 
> Again, many thanks for your help and quick replies on this forum. m--


"AND the roomettes were now $100 lower than than before - the rep on the phone did say it was their lowest fare"

That would by definition make it the low bucket fare.

"BUT the roomettes were now almost $200 more than I had just paid 5 minutes before"

Prices for a given accommodation can shoot up or down from a slight change in inventory. A sudden $200 change is actually pretty common.

"Interesting to note that the Family Bedroom is now priced lower than the roomette"

This would be explained by the remaining Family Bedroom availability exceeding the remaining roomette availability. If a roomette is at the highest bucket, and the Family room might be at its lowest bucket, the roomette might be more expensive. In other words, pricing of a roomette has no connection to the price of a different kind of room.

"I don't understand the pricing system"

Ultimately, sleeper pricing is just based on remaining availability of a given accommodation (be it a sleeper or coach), and is sometimes affected by how close to departure it is. When it gets very close to departure, prices might drop for roomettes to make sure they sell.

"I wondered if the good price I got was because the roomette was on the lower level...but I'm certain I will be happier travelling in #13 than in a sold-out coach"

The price is not directly connected to which specific room you have. And honestly lower level rooms are totally underrated. Yes, you have to go to up the stairs every time you go between cars, but you'll be very close to the bathrooms and showers, which is nice. Believe me, coach is nowhere even remotely close to the comfort of ANY roomette.

Hope any of this helps!


----------



## Maureen Lincoln (Mar 7, 2018)

To OBS Chief:

Yes, your explanations help a lot! And seeing the pricing displayed on the Amsnag site also helped me see how it varies with timing. And your explanations helped me see how pricing is tied to inventory.

Just checking the remaining prices this morning for tomorrow's train I see that all the sleeper options are at their highest price level. So maybe one of the Family Rooms is now occupied, and the other is available but at more than twice the price is was just a day or so ago. <sigh> crazy. Thanks for your patient help. m--


----------



## Maureen L (Mar 18, 2018)

Update after my trip - My observations are posted her as follow-ups to my questions above.

Roomette #13 on the SWC Superliner was a very comfortable location for me! I was very glad to be on the lower level: no traffic; close to facilities; also just steps from the vestibule to see out windows on both sides.

#13 has a window into the hall but it stayed covered with the curtain.

Two pillows and two water bottles were set out for me upon boarding in Albuquerque; SCA was Stephen who took better than adequate care of me, well worth a gratuity.

The Dining Car manager, Merrell, came around to take reservations for dining times for lunch and dinner, so I made sure I stayed in my room after he announced he was making his rounds and was not elsewhere until after I received my reservation. I was happy to give him a tip because I felt I had very good and exceptionally pleasant service from him as well as from Gina the meal server. Meal tips I left on the table, as did other diners.

I did spend some time in the sightseeing car but I was more comfortable in the roomette.

The Handicapped roomette was not occupied in my car so I had a chance to look at it; I think it would be very comfortable for two, if available. Not sure how they are priced or allocated.

I think the Family room would also be better than the roomette for two people, nice to have windows on both sides. I did not get to see a Bedroom.

For just myself the roomette was perfect.

I used the shower and found it worked fine for undressing, showering and drying off, redressing. There was a stack of bath size towels in the luggage rack near the shower so I just took what I needed from there; two small towels and wash cloths were in my roomette closest upper shelf. There was a bucket of individual soaps, no hair care products, very minimalistic in my opinion.

I was able to keep my small suitcase in the roomette with me, placed on side-edge on the shelf/step.

My closet had two hangers which I used for my jacket and vest. My tote bag stayed on the seat opposite me or at the toe end of the bed (I'm short).

The bed was reasonably comfortable for sleeping.

Ventilation in the room was not great; there was a sign that suggested that one use the vent handle for AC; use the thermostat for heat. Well the AC did not seem to be on so opening the louvers did nearly nothing. The room got rather stuffy and warm in the afternoon sun. At the time Stephen turned down my bed I asked him about the temperature overnight and he made an adjustment in a cabinet near the vestibule, presumably for the whole car.

Overall I had an excellent experience and I hope to be able to do it again! Thank you all for your help and sharing your experiences. m--


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for posting about your trip. Sounds like a great one with a good OBS team on board. Having a good teams makes all the difference in the world on how your trip goes. I am planning my next trip, can't wait.


----------

